# Pond pumps Vs aquarium pumps



## Albino-keeper (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm in the process of getting my display up and running and it has an aquatic theme in it. I've been looking at water filters/pumps and noticed that pond pumps are cheaper and claim to have crystal clear water and aquarium pumps are double the price. My question is do aquarium pumps provide anything extra then pond filters? What is the better option?


----------



## andyoz (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi - the price will most likely be related to the quality rather than the 'style'. You can purchase expensive pond pumps and cheap aquarium pumps. Make sure you are comparing similar items - a 'pump' doesn't filter the water - a pond pump wont produce clear water unless there is a filter involved. 
The big plus for a pond pump in this situation can be the cord length which may be several meters vs around 1.2mtrs on aquarium items.


----------



## imalizardbro (Feb 8, 2016)

albino, a cannister filter (aquarium filter) is pretty based

a uv sterilizer will help keep the water crystal clear


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 12, 2016)

Not sure where to put this question, here seems okay, foggers, misters for GTP, are they necessary? If recommended what should i go with. Most YouTube clips are American set ups. I have read up on it saying it helps with Humidity.. thoughts??


----------



## Wokka (Feb 13, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> Not sure where to put this question, here seems okay, foggers, misters for GTP, are they necessary? If recommended what should i go with. Most YouTube clips are American set ups. I have read up on it saying it helps with Humidity.. thoughts??


A $1 spray bottle from Golo works fine bu there are dearer methods available. _It will depend upon the ambient humidity where you are located._


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 13, 2016)

Pumps just move the water around. Filters etc clean the water. What you can do is make a really good and cheap filter using two pumps, some tubing, a small glass aquarium and some filitration media (this is known as a sump). One pump pushes the water out of the tank and through the filtartion media and the other pushes the water back through the tank. Plenty of videos on making these out there. Do some searching and you should find one that suits your needs


----------



## Wokka (Feb 14, 2016)

You can replace one of the pumps with gravity and only have a pump in the sump pumping back up to the tank. The sump can be as simple as a plastic tub- anything that can contain the filter medium. Anything with lots of surface area works well for medium. We used to use plastic pot scourers like plastic steel wool.The main thing is to keep flows even and change nutrient loads slowly so bacteria levels, which live in the filter medium, can adjust.


----------

